# Black Morel Question?



## quickdraw832 (Apr 2, 2013)

A general questions for all: Do you find blacks in the same areas you find grays &amp; yellows? Or, have you found out that blacks grow in completely different areas and around different tree types?


----------



## j0w (Apr 4, 2013)

The majority of blacks I find are in yellow poplar a.k.a. (tulip poplar) stands on hillsides. I do find them sporadically in other areas as well. Ash is another good tree to look around for them, but i always find the most numbers and bigger ones around large tulip poplars on hillsides. The poplar is a choice morel tree here. I find most of my yellows in completely different areas. Around dead and freshly dying elms with the bark just starting to slip off, creek bottoms loaded with large sycamores and of course ash. Although you can find the occasional yellow or two around poplar as well and other assorted hardwoods. Apple is another good one for yellows if you can locate an old orchard nobody knows about which is asking a lot. Morchella Deliciousa (tulip morels) prefer the yellow poplar also and come up late in the season. They're usually the last ones you will find fresh. Hope this helps


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

Any trick to spotting the populars from the road, this time of the year?. Kinda easy in the fall, but in new ground in spring what do you look for?

I always hit the bottoms and work up, in unknown areas. 

I Think I just answered my own question.


----------



## thunter (Mar 12, 2013)

My better areas for blacks ill find half- frees &amp; tulip morels as well, rarely find yellow sponge in same areas. 
Tulip poplar are one of, if not the first, trees to green up, easy to pick em out from a distance early on. Seems like there almost a week ahead of other species in pushing leaves out.


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks for that tip. I had not noticed that before. And I have two big tulip trees in my yard. I usually look for the old seed pods still on the tree, but you have to be pretty close to see them.


----------



## buckeyebrett (Jan 2, 2013)

Man, you guys are good. I was gonna say they're the tallest, straightest trees in the woods and they green up sooner than others. But I got another question...are the sycamores known for putting out a large flush (ala dying elm) or just a few here and there? And when you find one near a sycamore, are there more around other sycamores close to the first one? Please expound on the sycamore for me. I get 95% of my morels on the ol reliable elms. I've only found blacks in SEO around the tulip poplars. Haven't been able to find blacks up here in NEO. KSU.shroomer, I see you on here every year. You do good, man!! Where do you find the blacks up this way? (I'm in Medina County)


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Ive had good luck around sycamores on yellows in numbers but never blacks.


----------



## buckeyebrett (Jan 2, 2013)

Wadsworth, KSU. I know where you're talking. Did you go to Cloverleaf or Medina HS?


----------



## buckeyebrett (Jan 2, 2013)

Man, I gotta get blacks up here!! You've probably seen Digger on here over the years. He once showed me blacks that had come up on April 1st!! This was like 2008 or 9 maybe. Everyone was callin him out on here and he said he'd prove it. I took him up on it (not that I didn't believe. I wanted my mind expanded) Sure enough...April 1st. Little morels coming up. Those were near black cherry. That's one of my goals this year.....black morels in NEO.


----------



## lilmer1 (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm from Medina too. Fish spencer lake all time time. Small world.


----------

